# Https



## PollerJava (15. Dez 2011)

Hi, 

bin dabei meine Web- App auf einem Server aufzusetzen, der Client kommuniziert über https mit meiner Appl. Wie ist das, bieten Hosting- Provider ein zertifikat an oder muss ich da selber bei einer Zertifizierungsstelle vorstellig werden?


----------



## TheDarkRose (15. Dez 2011)

Meistens selber, wenn ein Hoster das anbietet, dann ist er auch nur Reseller einer CA.


----------



## PollerJava (15. Dez 2011)

Naja, das ist dann auch mit einigen kosten verbunden, hat da jemand Erfahrung damit.


----------



## homer65 (15. Dez 2011)

Ein Zertifikat kann man notfalls auch selber erstellen, dann kostet es Zeit aber nicht direkt Geld.


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2011)

^^ zwischen 4 und 20 Minuten


----------



## TheDarkRose (15. Dez 2011)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Zertifikat kann man notfalls auch selber erstellen, dann kostet es Zeit aber nicht direkt Geld.



Und wird von niemanden default akzeptiert. startssl.com bietet gratis Class1 Zertifikate an und ist mittlerweile fast überall als vertrauenswürdige CA installiert.


----------



## fastjack (15. Dez 2011)

wir haben damals VeriSign gemacht


----------



## PollerJava (16. Dez 2011)

Mein Zertifikat (.keystore) ist ja abgelaufen, daher hat der Chrome und der IE meine Web- App nicht mehr angezeigt (nur mehr das Hintergrundbild, welches ich in html hineingegeben habe).
Im Firefox funktioniert übrigends alles nach wie vor super.

Daher war ich der Meinung, dass ich mir ein neues Zertifikat erzeugen muss - das hab ich gemacht. Im Firefox klappt wieder alles super, im IE wird nach wie vor nur das Hintergrundbild angezeit, sonst nichts

wenn ich im IE auf Zertifikat anzeigen klick wird das neu von mir erzeugte Zertifikat angezeigt und eine Gültigkeit von: 

16.12.2011 - 10.12.2012 - also müsste es gültig sein. 

Wenn ich im IE auf Zertifizierungsstatus geh, steht folgendes: 


```
Dieses Zertifizierungsstellen-Stammzertifikat ist nicht vertrauenswürdig, da es sich nicht in dem Speicher vertrauenswürdiger Stammzertifizierungsstellen befindet.
```

Weiß von euch jemand wie ich dem sch... IE beibringen kann, dass mein neu erzeugtes Zertifikat schon passt? 
Vielen Dank,


----------



## TheDarkRose (16. Dez 2011)

Ja, indem du ihm deine CA als vertrauenswürdig hinterlegst. Sollte es sich aber um öffentliche Anwendungen handeln, würde ich das Zertifikat von einer öffentlichen CA beziehen.


----------



## PollerJava (16. Dez 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Ja, indem du ihm deine CA als vertrauenswürdig hinterlegst.



Weißt du wie ich das beim IE machen kann? 
lg


----------



## FArt (19. Dez 2011)

Es kann auch sein, dass dir ein "intermediate certificate" fehlt. Das hängt von der CA ab und ob es sich ein Folgezertifikat handelt, welches evtl. im Gegensatz zu vorher ein chained certificate ist.


----------

